# 20 minutes



## Focalist

-- The trains depart every 20 minutes
-- Les trains partent ...

-- You don’t need to do all 20 minutes in one go
-- Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire ... d'un seul coup

Mesdame, messieurs les francophones:

Comment traduiriez-vous en français les mots soulignés? 
Pourrait-on utiliser les mêmes mots dans les deux cas (le contexte suffisant à distinguer les deux sens)?

F


----------



## tchev

Les trains partent toutes les 20 minutes
Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire les 20 minutes d'un seul coup

Je ne vois pas de problème de comprehension.


----------



## Sev

Focalist said:
			
		

> -- The trains depart every 20 minutes
> -- Les trains partent ...
> 
> -- You don’t need to do all 20 minutes in one go
> -- Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire ... d'un seul coup
> 
> Mesdame, messieurs les francophones:
> 
> Comment traduiriez-vous en français les mots soulignés?
> Pourrait-on utiliser les mêmes mots dans les deux cas (le contexte suffisant à distinguer les deux sens)?
> 
> F


- Les trains partent toutes les 20 minutes (idée de répetition)
- Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire les 20 minutes d'un seul coup.("en une seule fois" est plus correct que "d'un seul coup" btw).
Or you can say : 
- Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire la totalité des 20 minutes en un seul coup.

If you say : Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire toutes les 20 minutes en un seul coup, it's not very clear. Maybe orally it can be ok, but written no.


----------



## Sev

désolée tchev tu as tapé plus vite que moi !


----------



## Focalist

Aucun problème de compréhension, tchev. Je voulais tout simplement savoir si on pouvait dire:

-- Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire toutes les 20 minutes d'un seul coup

(en parlant, par example, d'un régime d'entraînement: vous pouvez en faire 10 le matin et 10 le soir)

Autrement dit, la phrase "toutes les 20 minutes" peut-elle signifier, dans un tel contexte, "all 20 minutes" / "the whole 20 minutes"?

F


----------



## tchev

Mais tu a été plus complet(e?), Sev.


----------



## Sev

Non dans ce cas, comme l'a dit tchev il vaut mieux dire "Vous n'avez pas besoin de faire les 20 minutes d'un seul coup", car "d'un seul coup" est là pour préciser qu'on peut séparer l'entrainement en 2 fois 10 minutes.


----------



## Sev

tchev said:
			
		

> Mais tu a été plus complet(e?), Sev.


Plus complète, merci ! Sev pour Séverine...


----------



## Focalist

Ah: "la totalité des 20 minutes..."

Merci, Sev!

F

Tchev / Sev: vous n'êtes pas parentés par hasard?


----------



## tchev

Vous n'êtes pas obligé de faire les 20 minutes en une seule fois / d'un coup / en un seul coup / d'une traite.

les 20 minutes sous-entend la totalité.
Préciser la totalité permet de désambigüer (ce qui n'est pas nécessaire ici) ou d'insister.

Dans une phrase comme _Il faut faire la totalité des 20 minutes_, ça peut aussi servir à préciser aux fégnants qu'il y a bien 20 minutes d'exercices et non pas 19 et demi.

vous n'avez pas besoin = you don't need to
vous n'êtes pas obligé/forcé = you don't have to


----------



## fetchezlavache

tchev said:
			
		

> au fégnants



huh ? it's either fainéants, or feignants. (aux)


----------



## tchev

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> huh ? it's either fainéants, or feignants. (aux)


Oops   absolutly right, mea culpa, my fault, my bad, 2 possible spellings are enough, no need to invent a 3rd one


----------



## fetchezlavache

you should have invented 'mea bad'


----------



## tchev

ah, _faignant _ marche aussi (dixit dico de l'Académie)


> (1)*FAIGNANT, -ANTE n. et adj. XIIe siècle. Participe présent de feindre au sens ancien de « rester inactif ».
> Syn. pop. de Fainéant (on écrit aussi Feignant).
> (2)*FEIGNANT, -ANTE n. XIIe siècle.
> Syn. pop. de Fainéant (on écrit aussi Faignant).


----------



## fetchezlavache

mais ton dico de l'académie, c'est pas le même qu'atilf ? envoie moi un lien stp, merci


----------



## tchev

Il y a plusieurs dictionnaires sur le site de l'atilf.

Le TLFi
http://atilf.atilf.fr/

La 9ème édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie française (de A à négaton uniquement pour l'instant)
http://atilf.atilf.fr/academie9.htm

La 8ème édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie française (complet mais un peu vieillot)
http://atilf.atilf.fr/academie.htm


----------



## Sev

tchev said:
			
		

> désambigüer


Joli néologisme !


----------



## Focalist

"Désambigüer" néologisme?

Je ne crois pas. En anglais aussi, on a le mot "disambiguate".

F


----------



## Sev

Focalist said:
			
		

> Tchev / Sev: vous n'êtes pas parentés par hasard?


Euuuuhhh non, car moi, contrairement à tchev, je ne suis pas une allumée de la poignée !!!


----------



## Sev

Focalist said:
			
		

> "Désambigüer" néologisme?
> 
> Je ne crois pas. En anglais aussi, on a le mot "disambiguate".
> 
> F


Je n'ai jamais entendu "désambigüer" ni "désambigüiser" et le dico "atilf" ne connait pas non plus...mais peut-être que je pêche par ignorance ?? Permettez-moi tout de même d'en douter  ...


----------



## valerie

Focalist said:
			
		

> "Désambigüer" néologisme?
> 
> Je ne crois pas. En anglais aussi, on a le mot "disambiguate".
> 
> F



J'étais sur le point d'éclater de rire et de te traiter encore de bluffeur, mais MW m'a retenu, disambiguate does exist   

mais le mot est joli en Français, il a le mérite d'être univoque et de n'avoir besoin d'aucune clarification ou explication. Heureusement qu'il n'existe pas, sinon on ne pourrait pas l'inventer... merci tchev


----------



## tchev

Mon Oxford/Hachette EN/FR possède _disambiguate_ en anglais et _désambiguïser_ en français... mais pas désambigüer


----------



## Focalist

valerie said:
			
		

> le mot est joli en Français, il a le mérite d'être univoque


 ...le mérite qu'on n'a pas besoin de le désambigüer. 

Quelques citations:
-- cette association peut permettre aussi de désambigüer la reconnaissance et le typage
-- Développer des modèles de contextes pour désambigüer les concepts appris
-- nous pouvons en effet affirmer qu'il est fort difficile de désambigüer ces formes  
-- nous utiliserons des parenthèses pour désambigüer les expressions 

etc. etc.

F

Edit: Je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'ajouter à ces exemples:

-- *focaliser* la recherche et désambigüer les requêtes


----------



## Sev

Ok Focalist mais peut-être ces phrases sont-elles fausses ? Si elles sont tirées d'internet par exemple c'est possible, non ?? ;-)

Quand à tchev, si le Hachette dit "désambiguïser", je m'incline alors...


----------



## Cath.S.

> Tchev / Sev: vous n'êtes pas parentés par hasard?


Mon grain de sel : moi c'est le verbe "parenter" ou l'adjectif "parenté" que j'ignore!
Je connais, en revanche, "apparenté".


----------



## Sev

Tout à fait egueule ! Ou alors "N'avez vous pas une quelconque parenté ?"


----------



## Focalist

Sev said:
			
		

> Ok Focalist mais peut-être ces phrases sont-elles fausses ? Si elles sont tirées d'internet par exemple c'est possible, non ??


Tout est possible, mais...

Centre Nationale de la Recherche Scientifique?
École Normale Supérieure de Cachan?
Université de Nantes?
Université de Tours?

Tous fausseurs?

F


----------



## Sev

Ben oui  !!! Et "fausseurs" n'existe pas non plus ! 
Sérieusement, peut-être qu'eux le disent, ou alors que c'est passé très récemment dans la langue française sans que je m'en apercoive ???


----------



## tchev

Tous le monde peut se tromper, même les chercheurs et les universitaires... tous le monde n'est pas spécialiste en linguistique et en orthographe.

En tout cas, si le mot n'existe pas, ces exemples prouvent qu'il manque cruellement...


----------



## valerie

Focalist said:
			
		

> ...le mérite qu'on n'a pas besoin de le désambigüer.
> 
> Quelques citations:
> -- cette association peut permettre aussi de désambigüer la reconnaissance et le typage
> -- Développer des modèles de contextes pour désambigüer les concepts appris
> -- nous pouvons en effet affirmer qu'il est fort difficile de désambigüer ces formes
> -- nous utiliserons des parenthèses pour désambigüer les expressions
> 
> etc. etc.
> 
> F
> 
> Edit: Je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'ajouter à ces exemples:
> 
> -- *focaliser* la recherche et désambigüer les requêtes



Desambigüisateur professionel, pourrais-tu me désambigüiser ou désambigüer, comme cela te chante, ces expressions pour le moins désambigüables?


----------



## Focalist

Mais si, le mot existe!

Même le mot "fausseur" existe:
(exemple: les fausseurs modernes, qui se nomment de façon euphémiste 'restaurateurs').

Les langues ne sont pas crées par les spécialistes en linguistique, mais par ses utilisateurs: le peuple!

Le fait qu'un mot ne soit pas "accepté" par les dictionnaires n'indique point qu'il n'existe pas. Cette perspective autruche est justement la faiblesse de l'Académie française. 

F


----------



## Sev

Tout à fait d'accord pour le fait que si le mot n'existe pas dans le dictionnaire il peut exister dans la langue !

C'est vrai que maintenant "fausseur" me semble moins faux que tout à l'heure  ...
Pour "désambiguïser", je voulais simplement dire que ça n'existe pas dans le language de tous les jours...et puis j'ai dit que c'était un "joli néologisme", donc tout à fait positif ! Et puis si on l'emploie tout le monde comprendra de quoi il retourne !! De plus comme l'ont dit d'autres avant moi, il peut être fort utile ! Alors désambiguisationnons à tours de bras !!  

Il parait même que c'est de cette façon qu'une langue évolue....


----------



## Focalist

valerie said:
			
		

> Desambigüisateur professionel, pourrais-tu me désambigüiser ou désambigüer, comme cela te chante, ces expressions pour le moins désambigüables?


Now now, val. Don't be a fausse naïve... 



			
				valerie said:
			
		

> le mot [désambigüer] a le mérite d'être univoque et de n'avoir besoin d'aucune clarification ou explication


Si tu es vraiment à la recherche d'un os à mordre, en voilà un bon! -
_Le cas de il arguë, devenu il argüe selon les Rectifications, ou de ambigu faisant au féminin ambiguë mais ambigüe selon les Rectifications, trouve son explication sans tenir compte du cas d'ambiguïté, devenu ambigüité. Il s'agit, dans ambigüe, d'indiquer que le u n'est pas une semi-voyelle mais un véritable u. Il y aurait moyen de sortir de ces imbroglios, pourtant, et de désambiguïser (mais non de désambigüiser). Il suffirait de mettre le tréma sur le u quand celui-ci est un véritable u et sur le i quand on a une semi-voyelle..._​Merci, Val, Sev, et Tchev. Les francophones "adoptifs" mettent véritablement "la tête dans la gueule du lion" lorsqu'ils osent se mêler aux questions relevant de l'usage de la langue française!! 

Maintenant il faut que je me sauve avant que je ne commette tout un tas d'autres vacheries espagnoles...

F


----------



## fetchezlavache

merci tchev, pour les liens.


----------



## tchev

Les "Rectifications" sont très simples : maintenant, si le u se prononce, il a un tréma, si il ne se prononce pas, il n'en a pas. Point barre. C'est bien plus facile qu'avant. Et complètement désambigü[mettez-ici-ce-que-vous-voulez]é.

Un petit lien, qui parle de lui même
http://www.orthographe-recommandee.info/


----------



## OlivierG

Ca fait quand même bizarre :  gageüre.
L'ancienne orthographe est toujours admise?


----------



## Nywoe

tchev said:
			
		

> vous n'avez pas besoin = you don't need to
> *vous n'êtes pas obligé/forcé =* *you don't have to*


Can this last example (in bold) also be translated to "you mustn't"?? Sometimes, it seems that the meaning is the same, but when I think about it for a moment, it seems wrong....for some reason.

N.


----------



## tchev

Nywoe,
It seems wrong because it is wrong. _you musn't_ would be _vous ne devez pas, vous ne pouvez pas_
or... _vous êtes obligé de ne pas_... The order of the words in the sentence is important.
_vous n'êtes pas obligé_ can sometimes be translated as _you shouldn't, you might not want to, it would be better if you don't_, but it is never as strong as _you musn't_.

OlivierG,
l'ancienne orthographe est toujours admise bien sur. Mais il ne faut pas confondre _gageur_ et _gageüre_. Ce dernier se prononçant _gajure_, le tréma se justifie complètement. L'ancienne orthographe sans tréma ne correspond pas à la prononciation.


----------



## valerie

Toute une vie passée à dire (?) et lire  ar(gu)e, et voilà qu'il s'agit d'une prononciation fautive, qui justifie la création d'un tréma et qu'il faut dire et lire arg-u-e!!

Il ya a de quoi passer définitivement à argumenter, et laisse argüer sécher dans un tiroir jusqu'à la fin des temps


----------

